# What trans came in the car I just bought



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello I am new to this website so excuse me if I am doing this wrong. I have purchased a 1967 GTO which has a 4 sp trans in it. I have not taken delivery of the car yet but have paid for it and can not get refund. I had a 67 GTO back in 1971 and the pictures of it shows a rather straight shifter with just a litte bend near the bottom. The shifter in this car has a much much more bend in it and is a hurst shifter also. I believe, too late, that this is not the correct shifter for the car and thus that the trans is not the original trans for the car. Am trying to figure out how to make sure what I have just bought. Yeh I know should have checked it out in person but the car is in VA and me in TX so took a change. The rest of the car seems fine but I thought I was getting a matching numbers car. So if I did get a changed trans in this car I will just have to live with it. I would be interested in knowing if I can put an original shifter on the car so at least it looks and feel correct. Any help will be appreciated. How to tell what trans came in the car originally. 

Also I know I posted this post buy can not figure out how to post on the forum page. I went to the help section to place this post. thanks Alan


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

'67 GTOs equipped with factory bucket seats got a different shifter than those '67 GTOs that had a bench seat. You didn't indicate if there's an equipment difference between your GTOs. Buy this book: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Pontiac-Restoration-1964-1972-Motorbooks-Workshop/dp/0879389532[/ame]


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

*Shifter*

This car is a bucket seat with a console. I am aware that the bench seat shifter is bent all kinds of ways but the bucket seat one, I believe should have a mild bend towards the rear way down where it comes out of the console. This shifter is more flat than round and has about a 35 degree bend about half way up the shift lever.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You have and aftermarket Hurst shifter. It has nothing to do with the trans, which may well be original and correct. You are correct in stating that the original shifter is round, not bolted on, and is almost straight with a slight bend. It's almost TOO tall....a lot of them were changed out for shorter sticks in the past 50 years.....not uncommon at all. Wait until you get your car, then post a ton of pics for us to ogle over. We'll get it straightened out!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

As geeteeohguy stated, the shifter changed does not indicate that the transmission is not the correct one. The factory shifters do wear out over time and most do not elect to rebuild them, they simply buy a new complete replacement shifter that will fit your application. The aftermarket may even be better as I found this on the Hurst Shifter website, "*Why doesn’t my new Hurst Competition Plus fit my OEM linkage? My car originally came with a Hurst Shifter.*

Hurst originally supplied only the shifters to the big three – made to their specifications. Hurst did not supply the linkage. OEM linkage is frequently smaller in diameter and/or the shifter is mounted in a slightly different location, making the Hurst aftermarket shifters and linkage incompatible with OEM shifters, linkage and mounting plates."

So don't beat yourself over it just yet. You probably have the Competition Plus shifter. Many went with the Hurst Super Shifter (which meant no console) with its short stick and faster shifting abilities -it was a "desired" item that got attention if you had one in your car. I still have the short Hurst stick after 30 years, but sold off the rest.

*What is the difference between the Hurst Competition Plus shifter and the Street Super Shifter?
*
While both shifters use the same legendary Hurst mechanism, the Competition Plus uses mounting hardware and an appropriately shaped stick handle to locate the shifter into the vehicle’s stock location or console. The Super Shifter is a “no holds barred” shifter, and uses straight linkage rods to minimize rod flex during hard shifts. The Super Shifter makes no modifications to the mounting hardware and will not fit into factory consoles; they typically mount high and at the end of the tailshaft to use the straight linkage rods. Super Shifter also utilizes a short 7 1/2 inch stick to keep the throws as short as possible."

:thumbsup:


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the information. I would post pics when the car gets here but I do not know how. I can not even figure out how to start a new post. I have sent an email to the contact email but no reply. I posted this one by going to the help section. Can't find the new post or new threat buttons anywhere. Maybe you can tell me where it is. thanks in advance.alan


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

alanmay0 said:


> Thanks for the information. I would post pics when the car gets here but I do not know how. I can not even figure out how to start a new post. I have sent an email to the contact email but no reply. I posted this one by going to the help section. Can't find the new post or new threat buttons anywhere. Maybe you can tell me where it is. thanks in advance.alan


Look for the small button at the top left or bottom left found on the topic page that says "New Topic." Just click on that button and enter your heading and fill in your message. Then submit it. :thumbsup:


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I must be blind I spent an hour looking on the "active topics" page for a button saying new topic but could not find it. I am logged in but no button has yet been found. Any help please. thanks alan


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

alanmay0 said:


> I must be blind I spent an hour looking on the "active topics" page for a button saying new topic but could not find it. I am logged in but no button has yet been found. Any help please. thanks alan



Oh my God, Alan! You must be blind. Do not get in your new GTO and drive, repeat, do not get in your new GTO and drive as you may crash it....your blind, buddy!:rofl:

OK, click on the *"Forum*" at the top of the page left of the "Active Topics."

Scroll down to where the real men hang out, "*The 1964-1970 Pontiac GTO*" and you will see 4 headings in that box.

Now click on "*1964-1970 Tempest, LeMans & GTO Technical Discussions*." That is where you will find your post. When you open that page with all its threads, that is where you will find the the "*New Topic*" button. It is actually on the top left directly above the word "Threads" in "Threads in Forum." It is an off-grey color, small print, and kinda blends in if you aren't looking for it. Click on "*New Topic*" and just spill your guts out to us and we will do our best to put you back together again, just like Humpty Dumpty. :lol:

Hope that helps. Jim


----------

